# A new experience for me!



## Bl69aze (Nov 2, 2017)

I know this probably isn’t exciting or new to ALOT of you guys.

But this is the first slough I’ve ever been able to watch my baby do a slough rather than waking up and finding a mess had occured, I got to watch him! (And keep eyes on him so he didn’t make a mess, (he still made a mess))

















Some notes I was able to take down is that he needs more rough spots as he seems to be using the gap between his hide and the wall as a friction point aswell as the substrate.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 3, 2017)

It's a great experience to watch, isn't it? You almost feel like David Attenborough should be narrating, lol.
A rock helps with shedding.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 3, 2017)

It's cool how they quiver their muscles at the point where their skin is coming off.


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 3, 2017)

Love watching my RSP shed his skin..... his enclosure has been painted internally with black pond sealer which is quite coarse and so he just uses that...


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 3, 2017)

I was laying in bed and I heard a weird crispy noise and thought it was my cat being a dick having a late night play, as cats do.

Went back to bed, heard it again then I thought it might be my snake coz he was close to it, turned light on and bam, watched for about 15mins trying to not spook him and he started slowing down  woke up and it was underneath him under his hide so gotta wait till tomorrow night when I get back home.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 4, 2017)

I have an irregular shaped piece of sandstone i put in with my guys when i see that they have gone blue, it works a treat, they used to rub the tip of their noses off on the side of the hide then go round and round on the water bowls to pull the skin off, often this would result in the water bowl being tipped over and a whole clean up needed, now they just wrap the skin around the sandstone where it is so easy to just get it out and unwrap and discard. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


----------

